# Figured out an amazing way to judge if you really like your lights tints or not.



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

So you want to skim the best of your collection and chuck the rest but just can't decide? You shine them forward, they seem OK but something still bothers you. There's a lingering feeling that one is better than the other.

Check out this *ingenious* idea to bring clarity to fruition:

1. Setup a tall tripod and secure the light to its head.
2. Hoist the tripod onto a table with the light pointing 45 degrees downwards.
3. Sit underneath your new makeshift task light and do things with different colors in mind. Rummage through a tackle box. Eat a salad. Put the olives on your fingers, wiggle them around. Whatever.
4. Take mental notes on which tint seemed to feel the most natural, look at your skin tones, your hands, does it feel artificial? If yes, chuck the light. If no - keep it. Obviously. 
5. Repeat steps 1 through 4 until you realize the Nichia 219 based lights, just can't be beat.


----------



## Showmethelight (Aug 29, 2013)

Clicked topic thinking useful advice


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

oi, but seriously. An exceptionally neutral white emitter keeps everything from looking like it's passing through pee water.

The effect is similar to what's happening here:







vs






The whiter the emitters profile the clearer everything looks. Like prints done on #80 off white copier paper vs #100 bright white photo paper. Your photos look truer with the whiter paper.

As of this writing I'll be ignoring the ANSI white curve rating on the ANSI chromaticity chart quadrants when ordering customs. It should really be labelled strictly as correlated color temperature. It doesn't mean squat for the apparent whiteness of an emitter.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 29, 2013)

i tried this, and cant get pass #5. its just too neutral, and not orangey warm enough.... :shrug:
with more observations, my orangey warm tints make the nichia 219 look like a cool tint...


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

And your hands freakishly yellow  I can't get past that. And those wierd blues that are now now a purple shade.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 29, 2013)

i dont know about you, but my skin tone is already freakishly yellow. i like to consider it more of a golden tone myself. :ironic:


----------



## Brasso (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd say I prefer the Nichia 219's over anything I've tried yet, but they aren't perfectly white. Of the 3 I've had they have all had a slight rosy tint to them. I'd prefer they be every so slightly to the yellow instead. I also really like whatever emitter Surefire is using in the 6px. I really like it.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

How hard are the Nichia's being driven? You have a triple or quad right? Relatively hard driven multiple's seem to overpower the rose quite a bit.

It's like carrying around a fluorescent lamp flashlight.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

Brasso said:


> I'd say I prefer the Nichia 219's over anything I've tried yet, but they aren't perfectly white. Of the 3 I've had they have all had a slight rosy tint to them. I'd prefer they be every so slightly to the yellow instead. I also really like whatever emitter Surefire is using in the 6px. I really like it.



BTW - If you want a slightly yellower Nichia 219 then you'd appreciate the NVSW219A-H3 available up to the B12 flux bin which is about 20% brighter.

NVSL-219-SW45B10 (rose) on the left. NVSW219A-H3B12 (yellow) on the right:






Quad NVSL-219-SW45B10






Quad NVSW219A-H3B12






Animated






NVSW219A-H3B12 is 20% brighter but I prefer the former.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 29, 2013)

nice boots, i got a pair a fryes coming in tomorrow. itll be my 3rd pair.

the nichia 219 i have looks pinkish as well, especially when compared to other LEDs. i really dont have any complaints about them at all, i just prefer my high CRI cree LEDs more.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah picked up 6 pairs of the same style  Damn they last a long time. Good investment.

How many lumens is the pinkish Nichia?


----------



## markr6 (Aug 30, 2013)

I don't see any pinkish color in my L10 or Xeno E03 with Nichia 219. Perfectly white and 100% accurate color representation on all modes IMO.

I try not to compare any others with it, but the Nichia makes my H51w look like a dull, dirty yellow incandescent. It makes my PD32UE look cool white. And if I were to compare it to my H52g, I'd probably throw up :green:


----------



## carrot (Aug 30, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Eat a salad. Put the olives on your fingers, wiggle them around. Whatever.




In all honesty, I like my Nichia 219 lights a lot, but when I pick a light to use it is still based on the rest of the light. Tint and CRI are almost never a factor in that decision! Form factor, output and beam shape have a much greater say. Now, if we're talking Malkoff-powered Surefires... I always gravitate to the 219. It's definitely an incredible LED.


----------



## cland72 (Aug 30, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> 5. Repeat steps 1 through 4 until you realize the Nichia 219 based lights, just can't be beat.



I agree with this statement wholeheartedly. I picked up a Malkoff M61N because I wanted something with a little more throw than the 219 M61, and in my eyes the 219 wins hands down when compared to the neutral.


----------



## skyfire (Aug 30, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> Yeah picked up 6 pairs of the same style  Damn they last a long time. Good investment.
> 
> How many lumens is the pinkish Nichia?



i have malkoff M61 219 "L" and "LL"
tried a nichia 219 in a surefire L1, quark 123-2T, sunwayman L10A. 
none of the lights are pushed hard, except maybe the quark, but its not programmed with max mode.
like i said, i only notice pink when doing comparisons, its a great LED, just not my favorite. :nana:

below is a pic of a couple of L1s, and a E1L on low modes. from left to right- SSC P4 high CRI, XP-G hcri 3000k, XP-G2 hcri 2900k. my favorite tint is the 2900k, its so warm that it even makes the XP-G 3000k in the middle look a little pink.








got a second pair of jayden moto in gray today.... the boots closest to the front are not fryes, but i really like those too.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 6, 2013)

... And so I was thinking. Put on your thinking caps. Another *genius* idea was to shine around 500 lumens worth of light for each tint at a 45 degree angle onto the floor, from over and behind you creating a floody 4 foot oblong spot.

Now sit in that spot with your back to the light. Extend your legs. Wiggle your toes. Take it all in around you. Does it feel like "sanctuary"? Does the light feel safe and inviting like a ray of sunshine through a forest canopy? or perhaps it feels too cool and sterile? or does it feel like the Flaming Eye of Mordor is upon you?

If you where going to set up an illuminated safe-haven in a clearing for your loved ones and pet bunny, which tint are you going to settle with to shine upon them for an hour while you scurry away to pick some berries from nearby?

Do I jest? Maybe I am. Maybe not... I will say the Nichia 219 didn't pass this test.


----------



## creyc (Sep 6, 2013)

skyfire said:


> i tried this, and cant get pass #5. its just too neutral, and not orangey warm enough.... :shrug:
> with more observations, my orangey warm tints make the nichia 219 look like a cool tint...



Yep, late at night when the house is very dark I'll get around with a little warm white Peak Eiger, and after my eyes get used to that and I turn on a 219 based light it does seem quite cool and dull.

I think it may be the way my eyes perceive tint with respect to brightness, because at 100-500lm the Nichia 219 looks gorgeous and slightly warm and it seems like every color "pops". When my eyes have adjusted to low light however and I turn it down to 1-3lm I definitely don't see as much warmth and colors are much harder to distinguish. I think this might have less to do with the LED than it does with my eyes, and for this reason I like using a very warm emitter for very low light applications.


----------



## gravelmonkey (Sep 6, 2013)

ledmitter_nli said:


> So you want to skim the best of your collection and chuck the rest but just can't decide? You shine them forward, they seem OK but something still bothers you. There's a lingering feeling that one is better than the other.
> 
> Check out this *ingenious* idea to bring clarity to fruition:
> 
> ...





ledmitter_nli said:


> ... And so I was thinking. Put on your thinking caps. Another *genius* idea was to shine around 500 lumens worth of light for each tint at a 45 degree angle onto the floor, from over and behind you creating a floody 4 foot oblong spot.
> 
> Now sit in that spot with your back to the light. Extend your legs. Wiggle your toes. Take it all in around you. Does it feel like "sanctuary"? Does the light feel safe and inviting like a ray of sunshine through a forest canopy? or perhaps it feels too cool and sterile? or does it feel like the Flaming Eye of Mordor is upon you?
> 
> ...




Are you smoking something? Can we have some? 

So, if Nichia 219 lights can't be beat, how come it didn't pass the sitting in the light "test"? What would? An incan?


----------



## Sarlix (Sep 6, 2013)

Clearly we are using our lights for completely different purposes.. Illuminating your salad?? Setting up a safe-haven for your pet bunny??? I use my flashlight to get me through the pitch-black park at night. And to navigate down the old railway track. Whether the park looks like a 'forest canopy' or 'flaming eye of mordor' is really here nor there. I just don't want to fall down a ditch!


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 6, 2013)

gravelmonkey said:


> Are you smoking something? Can we have some?
> 
> So, if Nichia 219 lights can't be beat, how come it didn't pass the sitting in the light "test"? What would? An incan?



OK. I'll flesh it out since I am a lighting fanatic. (BladeRunner anyone?). The Nichia 219 was too neutral for this. It's too WHITE. Compare these examples.











Feels rather uncharming, right?

Now compare to something that's like the R4-5C tint


























3RD is R4-5C



















































Yeah R4-5C was the best for this... so far.


----------



## creyc (Sep 6, 2013)

Where's the rabbit??


This is a man who's passionate about his lighting! I totally agree with you about this one, I've got 5C1 emitters in my daily carry RRT-01 and Eagletac D25A lights and love the tint so much I bought extra LEDs for future lights.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought I was the only one or the few rocking the 5C tint. It certainly has its place.


----------



## ledmitter_nli (Sep 7, 2013)

Sarlix said:


> Clearly we are using our lights for completely different purposes.. Illuminating your salad?? Setting up a safe-haven for your pet bunny??? I use my flashlight to get me through the pitch-black park at night. And to navigate down the old railway track. Whether the park looks like a 'forest canopy' or 'flaming eye of mordor' is really here nor there. I just don't want to fall down a ditch!





00:15 "The BrightFalls General Store is now my favorite place in the entire world. You see this head lamp? It's like a super power. I can just look at one of those things, and they die. It's my Flaming Eye of Mordor."


----------

